# Hanging space shortage



## Roy (Nov 6, 2010)

Took this pic to remind myself that I need to add some more wires to hang things on. The 26 new Ascda etc plants filled things up.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2010)

You nicely filled up that free space since the first pics you showed us  !!!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2010)

I did fill it didn't I, at the price of the 26 plants I wished I had enough $$ to buy more. 3 or 4 of these have spikes coming.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2010)

26 new ascocendas..??! Geez, that is some shopping spree....


----------



## Bolero (Nov 6, 2010)

Aussies sure know how to shop for Orchids.......;-)


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 6, 2010)

:drool::drool: What a site that will be when they're all in bloom! :drool:
I have to confess my first thought actually was how do you reach that short upper bench near the back wall, you must have a long reach & no boobs in the way!


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2010)

wow, what a sight! fantastic.


----------



## ncart (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice 'new' collections, Roy. I bought 10 Vanda/Ascda 'fragrant' hybrids for myself, too when I visited a nursery in Florida two weeks ago.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool: What a site that will be when they're all in bloom! :drool:
> I have to confess my first thought actually was how do you reach that short upper bench near the back wall, you must have a long reach & no boobs in the way!


:rollhappy: I was wondering that, also!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

Funny! I wasn't!


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool: What a site that will be when they're all in bloom! :drool:
> I have to confess my first thought actually was how do you reach that short upper bench near the back wall, you must have a long reach & no boobs in the way!



Not quite sure what you mean Rose, all the floor benches are below waist height. Its a stretch to hang the plants up but holding the basket in one hand and the wires with the other I get them there.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2010)

ncart said:


> Nice 'new' collections, Roy. I bought 10 Vanda/Ascda 'fragrant' hybrids for myself, too when I visited a nursery in Florida two weeks ago.



There are a few fragrant ones mixed up in this lot too. I'll have to list the names.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice space filling!!! How do you water the plants? Automatic system?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Not quite sure what you mean Rose, all the floor benches are below waist height. Its a stretch to hang the plants up but holding the basket in one hand and the wires with the other I get them there.


AHHH that's your trick! I should try that, step up the benches/shelves starting with lowest on the aisle!


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Nice space filling!!! How do you water the plants? Automatic system?



All the plants are watered with a hose and fed the same way bio. I would like sprays but with rain tank water only, water has to be used wisely.


----------

